
A Wireless Oscilloscope Isn't as Dumb as It Sounds - ogcricket
http://hackaday.com/2017/03/18/a-wireless-oscilloscope-isnt-as-dumb-as-it-sounds/
======
blackguardx
Hi, I'm Jonathan, a co-founder of Aeroscope. I'm happy to answer any questions
you have.

------
mobileslate
Just hope you don't run out of battery on your phone when using it.

Also, will it self-diagnose your iPhone?

~~~
blackguardx
It uses Bluetooth LE, so the power draw on the phone should be minimal.
Aeroscope itself can run continuously for 8 hours or be idle for 1 year.

~~~
mobileslate
Great.

------
anwoodgate
Looks like a super cool product!

------
nassaraf
Very cool!

